# Brompton road tube station



## oldscrote (Aug 9, 2013)

Brompton road tube station is up for sale for only 20 million quid,a bargain

http://metro.co.uk/2013/08/07/gallery-brompton-road-station-tube-station-sale-3915257/


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 10, 2013)

Lol! I'm sure a few of us can club together and raise that sort of money


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2013)

Interesting... I wonder what the square meterage is? My London properties generally go for around £7,000 per square meter, so this could actually be a bargain... 

Anyone know if this is this the first of the abandoned stations to go onto the private market?


----------



## krela (Aug 11, 2013)

Bargainous. Shall we have a quick whip round?

I'd prefer a rotor bunker personally though.


----------



## freemanmarc (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll chuck a tenner in


----------



## cogito (Aug 13, 2013)

Not the photo I was looking for, but it seems there's still some original bits to the site


----------

